# Baryon Mode Naruto vs Hagoromo



## Rinnegan Zetsu (Nov 20, 2020)

Who wins? As a bonus, who wins between Baryon Mode Naruto and Kaguya?


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Nov 20, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## xingi (Nov 20, 2020)

Hagoromo is featless so idk but bayron naruto should be solidly above Kaguya here and her regen  isn't going to help.
Kaguya could still outlast tho because of S/T portals

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## JayK (Nov 20, 2020)

Hagoromo haxes him to death.

Assuming his hype holds up and he does in fact have a fully mastered set of Rinnegan + Ashura Avatar abilities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Android (Nov 20, 2020)

With Baryon mode Naruto stands at the top of the Narutoverse in terms of physical stats.

Don't see Fagoromo survivng the fight here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Final Jutsu (Nov 20, 2020)

The problem with Baryon Mode so far is the unexplained really.  He took off hours from Ishikki's lifespan.  Would that really matter against Hagoromo though who isn't on a timer?  It depends on how it scales against those types of enemies.  He can probably defeat people with its extra power, but Hagoromo is a beast, and can probably take hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mawt (Nov 20, 2020)

Hagoromo shows Naruto his own Baryon Mode using the Juubi as a host.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Great One (Nov 20, 2020)

Mawt said:


> Hagoromo shows Naruto his own Baryon Mode using the Juubi as a host.


He can't.

Juubi doesn't have PHD in physics like Kurama does.

Reactions: Funny 16


----------



## Kai (Nov 20, 2020)

Naruto was beating down Isshiki, who is far beyond Hagoromo. He stomps here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alita (Nov 20, 2020)

He beats base hagomoro for sure. Juubi jin hagomoro can go either way depending on how strong you think he is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## King1 (Nov 20, 2020)

Baryon mode naruto ain’t beating juubi Jin hago

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Orochibuto (Nov 20, 2020)

Mawt said:


> Hagoromo shows Naruto his own Baryon Mode using the Juubi as a host.



He needs the Juubi cooperation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mawt (Nov 20, 2020)

Orochibuto said:


> He needs the Juubi cooperation.


Hagoromo splits the Juubi into 9 Bijuu and uses their cooperation instead. 

It astounds me that people think Naruto beats Hagoromo here. Even if we assume that he has a statistical advantage, that'll all be for naught since Hagoromo will simply outlast him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danyx (Dec 1, 2020)

The only way to kill Kaguya is by sealing her with Six Paths Chibaku Tensei, Naruto could baryon mode her ass all day be she wouldn’t die as she essentialy became immortal when she ate the chakra fruit so she is trapped and sealed there for all eternity along with black zetsu, Now coming to Hagoromo, is this some sort of a joke question, Naruto ain’t beating TTJ Hagoromo, this guy was able to warp reality at this stage, split tentails, created the moon, all 9 bijuu from nothing more than chakra, Kurama was created by Hagoromo from Ten Tails and Kurama stated it himself he wouldn’t stand a chance against Juubi who is a combination of all tailed beasts, lol, the chakra boost from Hagoromo’s weak old ass in Shippuden made Naruto and Sasuke to be nearly at the top of the verse, now imagine how powerful would actually Hagoromo be at his peak. He is easly the strongest being in Naruto/Boruto verse as TTJ, and this is not hype, it’s the reality.


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 1, 2020)

Hard to rank Hagoromo imo. He appears to basically be a god figure in the series, all we really do know is he is below Kaguya. Plus I don't know too much about Boruto, so im unaware how high isshiki scales


----------



## Grinningfox (Dec 1, 2020)

Serene Grace said:


> Hard to rank Hagoromo imo. He appears to basically be a god figure in the series, all we really do know is he is below Kaguya. Plus I don't know too much about Boruto, so im unaware how high isshiki scales


Isshiki is presented as the strongest being they’ve ever faced

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Dec 1, 2020)

Grinningfox said:


> Isshiki is presented as the strongest being they’ve ever faced


Thanks fam

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## LadyVados (Dec 1, 2020)

Naruto is no. 1 in the verse now.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 1, 2020)

Naruto gets BFR negged or sealed or COATed into next century

Hag is way too strong for him

Kaguya drops his ass in a volcano and calls it a day 

Both low diff him, and he does no better even if we pretend Baryon doesnt have a harsher time limit than DMS or 8G (when it does) 

This idiotic Baryon wank really needs to stop

Reactions: Disagree 3 | Dislike 2


----------



## Djomla (Dec 1, 2020)

Hellraiser said:


> With Baryon mode Naruto stands at the top of the Narutoverse in terms of physical stats.
> 
> Don't see Fagoromo survivng the fight here.



Yes. Too bad we in the Bolt verse now.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 1, 2020)

Mawt said:


> Hagoromo splits the Juubi into 9 Bijuu and uses their cooperation instead.



Which will result in 9 baby Bijuus which will grant him less chakra, if they can fight at all.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARGUS (Dec 1, 2020)

Naruto gets crapped on

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## AllheavenParagon (Dec 1, 2020)

Naruto claps Hagoromo's ugly face, Juubi or no Juubi

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## sabre320 (Dec 1, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Naruto gets BFR negged or sealed or COATed into next century
> 
> Hag is way too strong for him
> 
> ...


Dude your hate boner for the new powerup is plain wierd, I understand you dont like it etc but the fact is its much stronger then ashura avatar, which kurama acknowledged was useless and literally told naruto a suicide mode is the only option.....this is literally naruto using his rikudo reserves as a nuclear fusion fuel for a sacrificial mode that aka 8th gate which propelled gai from mid kage to damn god tier.....only naruto is already a legit mid god tier monster.....jigen alone demolished the far stronger sasuke and naruto in a way kaguya couldnt not even close and iishiki is much stronger, I am sorry but the fact is hagoromo level is very much in play at this point in the story and iishiki is an ootuski that was even above kaguya. 

You can say hagoromo wins okay fair enough but claiming him or kaguya low diff naruto when kaguya herself couldnt do that to a rookie teen rsm naruto is just plain biased. Let me give you a refresher , naruto alone held off kaguya while sasuke was thrown away in desert land after evading her blindside st attempts multiple times gaining praise for his reactions, he stalled her for a signifigant amount of time with thousand clones, he destabilized her with rasenshurikens over powered her ps busting chakra arms with steam release and ripped her damn arm off with black zetsu after blitzing her ass.

If a rookie teen rsm naruto accomplished that against kaguya, how in gods name is an adult rsm naruto who at this point has grown to the point his freaking bsm can stomp juubi jins like juubito get no diff blitzed by kaguya etc when he is using a suicide tech above his ashura avatar for his far stronger adult form.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 2, 2020)

Unless Hago teleports him to some other dimension, uses some genjutsu that Kurama cannot break or some sealing jutsu that Naruto cannot overpower then Baryon Mode Naruto trounces him to death...

We know nothing of Hagos s/t jutsus though. Even if Amenotejikara was his (or he got Yomotsu Hirasaka) I doubt that Hago with his relexes can grab Byaron Mode Naruto and teleport him there.

As for sealing we know that in life Hago only had one of the sealing marks needed to seal Kaguya. The only Hago with both marks is ghost Hago. Plus with Byaron Mode Narutos reflexes and speed it would be hard for Hago to touch him.

Any genjutsu below MT would likely fail. Unless Hago got Rinne Sharingan in this match and can use it then I do not see Naruto losing to genjutsu.

In theory Hago could just teleport away and wait for Byaron to kill Naruto but that would be kinda lame...


----------



## Crow (Dec 2, 2020)

Isshiki>Kaguya>>Hagaromo

Baryon mode Naruto is giving Isshiki significant problems right now, and Hagaromo admitted inferiority to his mother, who FEARED Isshiki so much she had to betray him. C'mon, it's just simple logic. Naruto wins.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## LadyVados (Dec 2, 2020)

Naruto >= Kaguya > Isshiki >= Hagoromo


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 2, 2020)

Naruto is so powerful in this form that even Sasuke is literally dumbfounded. I mean, look at him and look at what he says.





"Unbelievable !"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blk (Dec 2, 2020)

Naruto out-stats Hagoromo heavily.

We can infer that Hags stats should be more or less the stats that Naruto & Sasuke got after their Rikudo power up, since that's the stat boots they got after receiving his power.

But then Naruto and Sasuke grew and went on becoming much stronger, with TL and adult feats.

Lastly with Baryon mode Naruto completely outclassed even Sasuke and is marginally stronger than Isshiki.


So adult Baryon Naruto should kick Hagoromo's ass as long as he has the mode on.

Hagoromo's chances are only outlasting or to BFR Naruto with S/T. 
Which are not bad chances, in fact i think it's more likely he wins with either method than Naruto winning via brute force, but still goes to show that in a direct fight Hagoromo can't hang on with the Uzumaki.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BlackBoo (Dec 2, 2020)

The problem is that we have almost no information about Hagoromo's abilities. Hell, we don't even know what BFR techniques he has. 

And if not even Prime Kaguya (who is reportedly superior to Hag) was able to low diff Teen RSM Naruto with S / T techniques, the idea that Hagoromo will be able to do this against a version of Naruto that has better stats than even that Kaguya is laughable. 

So power / strength is pretty much everything we have to analyze here, in which case Naruto is clearly superior.  it remains to be seen whether he would be able to beat Hag before the time limit.  He probably also doesn't have the two seals to make Six Paths CT too.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Anime Fan (Apr 3, 2022)

SMH at these Hagoromo stans.

Naruto negs. Disagree? Debate me then.


----------



## Anime Fan (Apr 3, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Naruto gets BFR negged or sealed or COATed into next century
> 
> Hag is way too strong for him
> 
> ...


did u change ur mind on this or no? i am only asking because u made this comment in 2020.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 3, 2022)

Anime Fan said:


> did u change ur mind on this or no? i am only asking because u made this comment in 2020.


Nope

Baryon Naruto even if we assume hes the physically strongest and fastest thing in the entire series still gets his ass beat by his more haxxed physical peers

He still isnt soloing Hagoromo or Kaguya or Isshiki when they can just blink at him to end the fight


----------



## Anime Fan (Apr 3, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Nope
> 
> Baryon Naruto even if we assume hes the physically strongest and fastest thing in the entire series still gets his ass beat by his more haxxed physical peers


hax like what? also, that hax does not matter when he gets blitzed and 1 shotted. simple.


WorldsStrongest said:


> He still isnt soloing Hagoromo or Kaguya or Isshiki when they can just blink at him to end the fight


He is not soloing Isshiki yeah. but he is soloing Hagoromo. if not, prove it then.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 3, 2022)

Anime Fan said:


> hax like what?


Hax like them being nigh immortal and him having no way around that solo without Ninjutsu?

Hax like fucking instant BFR?

Hax like a seal strong enough to lolnope Kaguya?

Hax like soul magic strong enough to neg the Juubi into 9 living creatures way weaker than it?

Hax like blatant reality warping for Hagoromo akin to a super Izanagi spam? 

I can keep going


Anime Fan said:


> that hax is not working when he gets blitzed and 1 shotted.


Which Naruto cant do per direct feats

So moving on


Anime Fan said:


> simple


I agree

Just not with you


Anime Fan said:


> He is not soloing Isshiki yeah. but he is soloing Hagoromo


Hes not

At all


Anime Fan said:


> if not, prove it then.


Easy

Let me ask you a question first

Why doesn’t Naruto beat Isshiki in your opinion


----------



## Anime Fan (Apr 3, 2022)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Hax like them being nigh immortal and him having no way around that solo without Ninjutsu?


Prove this rn.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Hax like fucking instant BFR?


Like?


WorldsStrongest said:


> Hax like a seal strong enough to lolnope Kaguya?


He needs Hamura for that.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Hax like soul magic strong enough to neg the Juubi into 9 living creatures way weaker than it?


yeah ok? how is this a battle feat?


WorldsStrongest said:


> Hax like blatant reality warping for Hagoromo akin to a super Izanagi spam?


U mean the same thing SO6P Naruto has?



Ok bud. "Super Izanagi spam"
Prove this rn. and even then, it is not even in-character for him to do it so it doesn't matter.


WorldsStrongest said:


> I can keep going


Then do it lmao. why did u stop?


WorldsStrongest said:


> Which Naruto cant do per direct feats
> 
> So moving on


He can. Baryon Mode Naruto > Isshiki.

Isshiki > Kaguya

Kaguya > Hagoromo



WorldsStrongest said:


> I agree
> 
> Just not with you


ok


WorldsStrongest said:


> Hes not
> 
> At all


He is. easily too.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Easy
> 
> Let me ask you a question first
> 
> Why doesn’t Naruto beat Isshiki in your opinion


Because we already saw it..........


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 3, 2022)

damn son, did people actually think baryon was strong enough to beat kaguya and hagoromo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LawdyLawd (Apr 3, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> damn son, did people actually think baryon was strong enough to beat kaguya and hagoromo?


Baryon will shred Kaguya up,

See boiler release nardo blitzing and shredding her arm clean off even after she juiced up on the IT chakra


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 3, 2022)

Anime Fan said:


> Prove this rn.


I dont need to rpove a negative genius

Learn how to debate and learn what burden of proof is


Anime Fan said:


> Like?


...

Like BFR hax

I literally just told you that

Kaguya can blink at Naruto and the fight is over

Isshiki gets a hand on him and its over due to Karma portals

Ditto for Hagoromo and Rinnegan portals

Why are you so obtuse about this shit?


Anime Fan said:


> He needs Hamura for that.


Highly likely he doesnt

He blatantly has both seals on panel


Anime Fan said:


> yeah ok? how is this a battle feat?


Are you serious?


Anime Fan said:


> U mean the same thing SO6P Naruto has?


Are you FUCKING serious?

Naruto has Dojutsu abilities?

Fuck off  


Anime Fan said:


> He can. Baryon Mode Naruto > Isshiki.





Anime Fan said:


> Isshiki > Kaguya





Anime Fan said:


> Kaguya > Hagoromo


Like I said


WorldsStrongest said:


> Baryon Naruto even if we assume hes the physically strongest and fastest thing in the entire series still gets his ass beat by his more haxxed physical peers
> 
> He still isnt soloing Hagoromo or Kaguya or Isshiki when they can just blink at him to end the fight


You restating your stupid premise doesnt contradict this


Anime Fan said:


> Because we already saw it


And like I said

WHY didnt he win

I want you to tell me the specifics 

Stop being fucking obtuse and answer the questions


aiyanah said:


> damn son, did people actually think baryon was strong enough to beat kaguya and hagoromo?


People be dumb

More at 11


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 3, 2022)

LawdyLawd said:


> Baryon will shred Kaguya up,
> 
> See boiler release nardo blitzing and shredding her arm clean off even after she juiced up on the IT chakra


kaguya beat isshiki, isshiki didn't lose to baryon mode, baryon mode got exhausted.
why exactly would baryon fair better against kaguya given these observations?


----------

